# Bam Bam



## Crusher08 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is my new baby Gold Tegu. His name is Bam Bam, and he's very friendly! {not sure if it's a male or female of course]


----------



## whoru (Oct 19, 2009)

nice lookin columbian u got there i have a gold to her name is joanna she is around 2 feet now though


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hehe thank you! Yeah, this guy is like.... 5 inches.... lol tiny little thing. But VERY friendly, I was surprised. I always hear about columbians being aggressive, and fiesty, but he's given me no troubles yet. I take him out of his cage, and he jumps right on my shirt and just sits there.


----------



## kaa (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine was too, but then he settled in, now he is a demon.


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 19, 2009)

LMAO oh gosh..... well, i will be crossing my fingers a lot then....


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 19, 2009)

cute teguixin


----------



## whoru (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah my gold is pretty nasty too


----------

